
Interview With Barney Pell and Ramez Naam About Microsoft’s Powerset Acquisition - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/02/interview-with-barney-pell-and-ramez-naam-about-microsoft%e2%80%99s-powerset-acquisition-integration-to-begin-this-year/
======
noelchurchill
lol how arrington thought the natural language algorithm was developed at
"Park" instead of "PARC"

